# I'm La Pavoni owners advice



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Wife has agree to upgrade the plastic bits to wood on my Europiccola as a Christmas pressie

Where is the best place to get these?

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Got mine from Etsy, different seller but lovely spalted Tamarind.

Normally quite a few, import duties are a pain though. These olive wood ones look nice.










https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/622774037/la-pavoni-wooden-set-olivewood-la-pavoni?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=pavoni&ref=sc_gallery-1-1&plkey=dbcb748a147544f551c7129e5349c12d6e809495%3A622774037&pro=1


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Got mine from Etsy, different seller but lovely spalted Tamarind.
> Normally quite a few, import duties are a pain though. These olive wood ones look nice.
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect ! That's about right for her spends on me as well thanks

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

No worries, we also have forum makers like @joey24dirt (when back in the workshop) and @Nicknak do nice wood turning as well.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

have fun removing the steam knob! 🤣


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> No worries, we also have forum makers like @joey24dirt (when back in the workshop) and @Nicknak do nice wood turning as well.


Ta

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> No worries, we also have forum makers like @joey24dirt (when back in the workshop) and @Nicknak do nice wood turning as well.


Any of you guys got owt to sell?

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> have fun removing the steam knob! 🤣


 With my pre and post millennium models, the steam knob is retained by a roll pin. Following advice from @jimbojohn55 I removed the steam tap and placed the the whole lot in a cradle so that the larger circumference of the knob is outside the cradle allowing the pin to be tapped out using a suitably sized nail.

I think you can get special driving tools for the job, but a small nail and tack hammer worked for me. It needed a couple of light taps and then small pincer nosed pliers did the rest.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Pin punch set  https://www.toolstation.com/pin-punch-set/p44554

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I have also came across success stories of people using a wrist watch strap pin removal tool.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Remover-Spring-Cotter-Tweezers-Glasses/dp/B07G2N1QJ5/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?adgrpid=53961670715&dchild=1&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2uqkvpCW6wIVA7TVCh1ohAHMEAAYASAAEgLqMfD_BwE&hvadid=259034468834&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=1007158&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=11224576956526100063&hvtargid=kwd-336459132130&hydadcr=21267_1818914&keywords=watch+band+pin+remover+tool&qid=1597251233&sr=8-1-spons&tag=cfukweb-21&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFJRzdRNTNSSFlaS0wmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA3MjMxNjczMUNCRkVPOVYzUVFDJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTEwMjA5NzQxRlFKNVY3MDRLUTkwJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

I actually have bought the kit - very handy for servicing watches! - but never used on the La Pavoni. I have, however, managed to remove the steam knob before by following advice from @jimbojohn55 🙂


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Dave double bean said:


> Ta
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 The wooden bits would be a pretty straightforward.. The boiler cap threaded bit is more problematic . I did set up my metal lathe to test cut the thread , but something else needed doing and I had to change the gear back to normal .. so it stayed on the back burner .. I did buy a thread cutting die but it is huge and difficult to mount.

I have a few jobs still to do in the pipe line and in this heat they will have to wait .. Once they are done I might try to make the metal threaded bit .

To be fair the Etsy ones seem well priced


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Hmmm I have quite a few strap removal tools

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> The wooden bits would be a pretty straightforward.. *The boiler cap threaded bit is more problematic *. I did set up my metal lathe to test cut the thread , but something else needed doing and I had to change the gear back to normal .. so it stayed on the back burner .. I did buy a thread cutting die but it is huge and difficult to mount.
> 
> I have a few jobs still to do in the pipe line and in this heat they will have to wait .. Once they are done I might try to make the metal threaded bit .
> 
> To be fair the Etsy ones seem well priced


 Do you think it's a standard thread/part or does it need to be custom made?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

TomHughes said:


> Do you think it's a standard thread/part or does it need to be custom made?


 It is a standard thread , can't remember the exact 32mm by 2mm I think .. the die is 65mm externally .. it is a thread I can make on my lathe .

There is a chap in USA that makes them but it works out about £40 to get them here . One option is to use an old style boiler cap with the brass thread and take the Bakelite knob off . I did consider cutting down an all plastic one and adding wood to the top


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> It is a standard thread , can't remember the exact 32mm by 2mm I think .. the die is 65mm externally .. it is a thread I can make on my lathe .
> 
> There is a chap in USA that makes them but it works out about £40 to get them here . One option is to use an old style boiler cap with the brass thread and take the Bakelite knob off . I did consider cutting down an all plastic one and adding wood to the top


 Cool. 
I was actually going to make one for mine, but basically chop the bottom of the plastic one I have and use that!


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

I think this is the link to the guy making them.

If you chopped down a plastic one how would you attach the new wooden handle to the plastic part?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142895217370


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Northern_Monkey said:


> I think this is the link to the guy making them.
> 
> If you chopped down a plastic one how would you attach the new wooden handle to the plastic part?
> 
> ...


 Yes that is the ones I have seen .. On the plastic ones you would have to leave a spigot


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> I think this is the link to the guy making them.
> 
> If you chopped down a plastic one how would you attach the new wooden handle to the plastic part?
> 
> ...


 Lol, I was probably just going to glue it! 
I've got some epoxy resin I use for carbon fibre work that once stuck you will never unstick it. Used it to stick some wood and hung off it to try! Seems to infuse into the grain.


----------

